# Northenlights/blueberry.....



## scoot1073 (Oct 6, 2007)

WENT OUT AND CHECKED BABYS TODAY...HOW THEY LOOKING???:cool2: :joint: I'VE BEEN WORKING ALOT LATELY SO NO TIME TO GET ON LINE,BUT I WANTED TO GIVE SOME UPDATES.PLANTS BEEN IN GROWN SENCE JULY 1ST.WATER ONCE A WEEK WITH EARTH JUICE.SEXED ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO KILLED ALL MALES.THIS IS WHATS LEFT.WILL BE HARVESTING ALL 26 WITH IN 10 DAY'S.MAN IT STINKS....BUT I LOVE IT..


----------



## greenville (Oct 6, 2007)

oh dude you're gonna have a sweet blueberry smell in your house in years to come


----------



## SFC (Oct 6, 2007)

Right on man. Thye are chopping corn up this way. That is one reason I cut things about a week short this year LOL. 26 plants I would start working on them man, get a few every night, or something. They show with a combine, you will be hating life trying to get them all. LOL.

One suggestion I would make for next year though iscut out the N based nutes after the second week of August or so. Switch to a bloom formula. I noticed you have a high leaf to bud ratio, and that i sindicative of alot of N.
I kinda over did the N myself this year as well:hubba:


----------



## gardenandcats (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking good one comment next year space them apart abit more so sun can reach the lower parts..


----------



## dmack (Oct 6, 2007)

26 bud plants. Thats alot. i can only dream


----------



## scoot1073 (Oct 7, 2007)

:holysheep: Thanks guys went out an choped a few today,man is all i can say,this is after 2 hours of triming.I'am worried about the smell, i dont want to stink up the hole house,and this is only three of them.And yes star i know it's that time the farmers will be in the fields soon.They aready started takeing corn down around these parts.Time is short....


----------



## SFC (Oct 7, 2007)

If you have a sfe location (woods) you could hang dry them. 26 plants is alot of bud. Do you have a carbon scrubber?  This is the thing with a large harvest that many never take the time to plant out, and it can lead to a huge security breach. Be careful,and be creative.


----------



## scoot1073 (Oct 7, 2007)

My location is safe,and yes as of today i now have a carbon scrubber just got done hooking it all up,hopefully good by to most of the odor.I also picked up a bunch of air freshners.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, those are some pretty buds! Salad anyone?


----------



## scoot1073 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks BBP comeing from you that means alot,we all know how green your thumb is,and what kind of growing skills you have...


----------



## medicore (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great man


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Oct 12, 2007)

we are the true farmers!Godbless us all!CONGRADS!!!!!


----------



## Ataraxia (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like somebody's gonna have quite the winter stash!  Great harvest, and good luck with that stank we all love to hate.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job scoot i was worried they might not get ready before they cut the corn. Great job and you had the luck on your side. Slim


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 16, 2007)

'Sup scott :ciao:. one word, WOW. 26 plant harvest is gonna rock man, GRATZ! peace, e :bong2:


----------



## jash (Oct 17, 2007)

very nice scoot:hubba:


----------



## sensistar90 (Oct 17, 2007)

Those plants look so healthy and the buds look so delicious. I've tried alot of different kinds of bud, but by far my favorite was the blueberry/northern lights. I ate so many nachos that day!! Good luck on the harvest.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 22, 2007)

excellent harvest Scoot.  Job well done.  I'd be inclined to grab the rest at one time myself. less trips means less chances of getting caught


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 30, 2007)

I just wanted to tell you that I envy you and your amazing looking buds. You are one very VERY lucky man. I'm gonna have to try this outdoor thing as soon as winter is over


----------

